# Hannaford Coyote Hunt



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

COYOTE HUNT
Saturday January 15, 2011
Prairie Riders MC Clubhouse - Hannaford, ND
$25 Entrance Fee - 2 Person Teams (90% Payback)
Payback: 1st 45%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 15%, Largest & Smallest Coyote 5%
Core Temps Taken & Mouth Blocks Used
5:00am - 6:00am Morning Check-in & 6:00pm Afternoon Check-in
Released to Hunt at 6:00am. Registration will remain open until 11:00am
For Questions or to Register Contact:
Chris Hook (701)789-9982
[email protected]
**Chili Feed Starts at 6:00pm - $5 for Non Hunters**
***And Door Prizes***


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

Hannaford Coyote Hunt
January 15, 2011

Rules:
1.	Entry fee of $25 a team. (Non-Refundable)
2.	Two person teams only. One vehicle per team.
3.	Cash prizes to 1st, 2nd and 3rd places (Number of coyotes)
4.	Prizes for largest coyote and the smallest coyote taken (Weight)
5.	Check-in times are 5:00am and 6:00pm (PRMC Clubhouse)
6.	Chili feed provided the night of the hunt for all teams and $5 for non hunters. (6:00pm)
7.	Hunters must be at least 50 ft. from their vehicle when shooting a coyote.
8.	Use of ATV's and/or Snowmobiles the day of the hunt to locate, chase, and/or shoot coyotes is prohibited.
9.	No live decoys and/or dogs.
10.	No baiting.
11.	No pooling of coyotes between teams.
12.	You have to locate and call your own coyotes.
13.	Mouth calls, hand calls, and electronic calls can be used.
14.	All team members must have all applicable licenses for Furbearer Hunting as set by N.D. Game and Fish Department in their possession the day of the hunt. (Review 2010-11 N.D. Furbearer Hunting and Trapping Guide)
15.	Coyotes can be taken with any legal firearm, Rifle, Shotgun or Bow. 
16.	Core temperatures will be taken from all coyotes at check-in. Coyotes will be disallowed if temperatures and time do not match. (Chest cavity and Rectum)
17.	At 5:00am check-in 10 blocks and bands will be distributed to each team. $10 deposit on blocks ($1 each block) deposit will be returned at 6:00pm check-in if all blocks are returned. Each block will have the team number on it. After each coyote is taken the team must clearly record what number coyote that it is, and the time of the kill on the block. Then with the bands provided secure the block in the coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. Any coyote turned in without a properly filled out block and secured in the coyote's mouth will be disallowed. 
18.	Coyotes must be exposed to the outdoors belly up, side by side, etc. Do not place in bags, enclosed boxes, or inside a vehicle. This will help with consistency of all core temperatures.
19.	Registration will start at 5:00am and teams will be released to hunt at 6:00am. Teams can still register after the 6:00am release though until 11:00am. Teams must register the day of the hunt even if they have pre-registered, so they can receive mouth blocks.
20.	All ties will be broken by the overall weight total of all coyotes.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Bump


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

This hunt is coming up this Saturday and should be a great hunt! First year for this hunt but I believe it should be good hunting and a great hunt. One of the guys working the hunt is my partner and has hunted lots of hunt and we have hunted the classic a few times so he plans on enforcing the rules. Like I said he is my partner and is working so I am bringing another guy with to hunt with. I hope to see alot of you there. It should be good weather for calling dogs!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wind looks a little high, but it has gone down a bit since I checked yesterday. Still got a few days for the weather to change.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.ph ... &dd=0&bw=0


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

ya we are definately crossing our fingers that the weather holds out for us. hope to see you guys there. thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I am sure you will get some guys to hunt no matter the conditions! Looks like a they are calling for a little gustier winds now. Hope you have a good showing!


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been watching the weather daily and it goes back and forth. Chance of a stiff breeze so a guy might just have to venture in a little deeper to get the dogs to hear ya. I have decided this is a first year hunt for these guys so me and my parnter are going all out and we are gonna put some miles on.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Forecasting low teens. Thats workable. Anything much over that though, and ill be sipping coffee at home.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yea, low teens for wind is very workable. Early morning should be fairly calm anyway and usually my first few sets are most productive anyway but I'm gonna save a few decent ones out of the wind for mid day.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bontop2 said:


> Early morning should be fairly calm anyway


Keep taking a look at this graph as the week progresses. As of now, morning looks the windiest.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.ph ... &dd=0&bw=0


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

this is kinda off topic but how would you go about taking core temps becuase our ffa group is goin to put another one on this year and last year had a few froze solid yotes that we knew werent taken during the weekend but had no way to tell and was wondering how you guys do it thanks


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Basically it works like this. You are given ten blocks in the morning before you hunt. When you shoot a coyote you have to write the time it was shot on a block and insert in the yotes mouth behind fangs and put a zip tie around to hold mouth shut. At check in they will cut the zip tie, if mouth springs open automatically disqualified. They will then take to temp propes, cooking thermometers and insert into yote, 1 stomache and 1 rectum. They will compare body cavity temps to time shot and compare with all other dogs shot. If they are off by more than a little they are disqualified. This is the only way to run a hunt anymore. I have hunted dogs for years and refuse to hunt a tourney anymore unless they are doing morning and evening check in's and doing block and temp. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok thanks for the post helps alot.


----------

